# Hochseeangeln - Angelschein



## Flens (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe zwar vor zig-Jahren erfolgreich eine Fischereischeinprüfung abgelegt und bin leider mangels Zeit derzeit seit einiger Zeit angeltechnisch inaktiv.

Meine Fragen:
- Benötige ich als deutscher Staatsbürger einen gültigen Fischereischein um auf der Nordsee (Tour von Büsum) zu fischen?
- Ein Arbeitskollege aus Asien (temporär hier arbeitend) möchte gerne auf Fischzug (Makrelentour ab Büsum/ Nordsee) gehen. Benötigt er einen Schein? Gab es da nicht irgendwelche Ausnahmen?

Sorry, für meine Fragen aber leider bin ich in dem Bereich nicht mehr so sicher...


----------



## celler (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hochseeangeln - Angelschein*

du brauchst den bundesfischereischein und dein kollege (so ist es zumindest in schleswig holstein)brauch so nen touristen schein.der gilt dann für ein paar tage und ist in den örtlichen rathäusern zu kriegen....


----------



## Stefan6 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hochseeangeln - Angelschein*

Zu 1: brauchste einen gültigen Fischereischein
Zu 2: er kann sich im Touristenbüro/Info einen Urlauberschein holen.
        Sie können bei der Ordnungsbehörde an Ihrem Urlaubsort einen sogenannten Urlauberfischereischein erhalten. Er kostet etwa 20.- Euro und gibt Ihnen für 40 aufeinanderfolgende Tage das Recht, an freien Gewässern ohne weiteres den Fischfang auszuüben. An Gewässern, an denen Fischereirecht zu beachten sind, können Sie auf der Grundlage des Urlauberfischereischeins (theoretisch) einen Erlaubnisschein erwerben. Den Fischereiberechtigten oder -ausübungsberechtigten steht es allerdings frei, wem Erlaubnisscheine ausgegeben werden. Da Sie nicht im Besitz eines regulären Fischereischeins sind, scheinen Sie keine / kaum fischereiliche Kenntnisse zu haben. Dann werden gelegentlich Bedenken bestehen, Ihnen einen Erlaubnisschein zu geben.


----------



## archie01 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hochseeangeln - Angelschein*

Hallo
Seid ihr euch da so sicher ? M.E. braucht man für das Angeln vom Kutter keinerlei Schein , zumindest auf der Nordsee nicht.

Gruß
Archie

PS. Was ist ein Bundesfischereischein ?


----------



## Stefan6 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hochseeangeln - Angelschein*

Ganz sicher.
Zitat: 
Welche Gewässer kann man frei beangeln, d.h. zwar mit gültigem Fischereischein, aber ohne zusätzliche Erlaubnisscheine? 
*Freies Angeln*, also mit gültigem Fischereischein, aber *ohne zusätzlichen Erlaubnisschein*, gibt es in Schleswig-Holstein nur in den Küstengewässern, also in den im Hoheitsgebiet liegenden Teilen der Nord- und Ostsee.(Gilt auch für Kuttertouren.) http://www.lsfv-sh.de/fragen-allgemein/welche-gewaesser-kann-man-frei-beangeln.html


----------



## HoHo (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hochseeangeln - Angelschein*

Jupp...die Nordsee zu Niedersachsen gehörend ist soweit frei. Niederachsen ist das einzige Bundesland in dem man keinen Fischereischein seitens der Behörden braucht.


----------



## Brandungsfutzi1 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hochseeangeln - Angelschein*

Da Büsum nun mal in Schleswig-Holstein liegt, benötigt man einen Jahresfischereischein und für deinen Kollegen einen Touristenschein/ Urlaubsschein.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Flens (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hochseeangeln - Angelschein*

Hi,
vielen Dank. So ähnlich mit dem Urlaubs-/Tourischein und dem Zuständigkeitssbereich (Küstengewässer) des jeweiligen Bundeslandes hatte ich es auch in Erinnerung. 

Nun muß ich nur mal erfragen welch eine Aufenthaltserlaubnis der Kollege hier eigentlich hat??? Schließlich ist er nun schon 15 Monate hier arbeitend & wohnhaft...ob er da noch als Touri/ Urlauber gilt? |kopfkrat
Bin in den Dingen leider auch kein Spezi...


----------



## celler (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hochseeangeln - Angelschein*

du bist auch als deutscher touri bzw urlauber.......
du musst nicht aus dem ausland kommen um so eine erlaubniss zu bekommen......


----------



## polyoma (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hochseeangeln - Angelschein*

Hallo,
habe da auch nochmal ein paar Fragen. Dass ich in MV von der Küste aus nen Erlaubnisschein brauche und in SH anscheinend nicht hab ich schon rauslesen können, aber wie verhält es sich denn vom Boot (z.B. Segelboot) aus? Wenn ich von SH losfahre ists vermutlich auch noch erlaubt ohne Erlaubnisschein, richtig? Aber was wenn ich in die Gewässer vor MV komme? Muss ich mir dann vorher nen Erlaubnisschein holen bzw. anlegen um einen zu bekommen? Gibts da Abstände zu Ufer (meine mal etwas von drei Meilen gehört zu haben) wo ich weiter "draussen" keinen Schein mehr brauche? Und wie erkenne ich, zu welchem Bundesland das Gewässer gerade gehört?
Wollen am Wochenende mit Bekannten (Nichtangler) Segeln gehen und da könnte das tatsächlich so passieren. Eben diese Bekannten haben von Freunden erzählt die von der Küstenpolizei kontrolliert wurden und (ich glaube 75 Euro) Strafe zahlen mußten weil kein Erlaubnisschein. Weiß aber nicht vor welchem Bundesland die da waren.
Wäre für Antworten dankbar damit ich nicht vor lauter Angst was falsch zu machen ganz aufs Angeln verzichten muss... 

Gruss
  Polyoma


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hochseeangeln - Angelschein*

Du mußt einen Schein haben. Woher du ihn bekommst, ist deine Sache. Also nicht nur Ruten und Rolle einpacken - auch den Schein.
Ist übrigens nicht richtig, das man in ganz Schleswig Hlostein nur den Fischereischein und keinen Erlaubnisschein brauchst. Vor Travemünde ist ein großer Bereich, der einem alten Fischereirecht unterliegt. Dort brauchst du auch einen Schein.
Eine 3 Meilenzone im Sinne des Fischereirechts gibt es im Binnenmeer Ostsee nicht. In jeder Seekarte kannst du ablesen, wo die jeweiligen Hoheitsgewässer begrenzt sind. Gibt sogar ein "Hochsee-Dreiländereck" am Ostrand "Kriegers Flak". Wenn du da rumeierst, brauchst du auch noch die dänische Fiskekort.


----------



## polyoma (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hochseeangeln - Angelschein*

Uuuiii, hört sich ja kompliziert an. Aber vielen Dank für die Infos!! Mal sehen ob ich mich noch schlau machen kann, ansonsten angel ich nur von der Küste aus bzw. da wo ich mir sicher bin.
Gehört die Gegend um Femarn bzw. den "Landzipfel" bei Heiligenhafen und Großenbrode auch noch zu dem von dir genannten Bereich bei Travemünde? Ist ja nicht so weit weg davon. Oder kann ich dort nur mit Jahresfischereischein angeln?
Gibts denn ne Beschränkung der Rutenzahl?

Viele Grüße
   Polyoma


----------

